# Good Lodge to get a hog?



## Teachmetohunt

Big Schmelt said:


> Not sure - But I would be interested as well - Will keep watch to see if anyone has any good ideas.


I would also love to find a place to hunt wild boar in Michigan, but this outfitter that was recommended to me wanted 1500 for a 2 day hunt no lodging, meals, they field dress and process all harvested pigs first 40 pounds is free then 1.00 a pound minimum 100 pounds. This is a crazy amount for a michigan pig hunt. In georgia last march I went for a 3 day hog hunt. 1 trophy boar was included over 250 lbs but you could shoot as many smaller pigs for no charge. Processing was 65 a pig if you had your own cooler. Meals were breakfast and dinner included, they were semi guided hunts. Price for the hunt was 650 plus tip.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Look at the ads in Woods n Water News or on their website. Ubly might be the closest farm/ranch to you. $650 sounds about right.

L & O


----------



## Gracierator

Teachmetohunt- I took my son to Hidden Horns Game Ranch in Howard City, Just north of Grand Rapids. Last winter. We had a blast, Prices are very reasonable. $350 for up to 300lb hog bigger hogs another $100. I have been to ranch hunts all over Midwest, these are the best tasting hogs by far!! Will be going back ever year for my original organic meat!
PS- I stopped on way back home and dropped Hogs of at Jerome Market, I think that helped on the best tasting hog


----------



## oaksrus

miceli's bar harrison michigan. One could always find a hefty hog or two here.


----------



## Martian

we went to trophy ranch and it was good. These are domestic pics, so it really is shopping but they also have a butcher service that we were all impressed with extremely clean and efficient


----------



## Teachmetohunt

How much was the butchering service and was it included? What do you mean they are domestic hogs? Like in pens 


Martian said:


> we went to trophy ranch and it was good. These are domestic pics, so it really is shopping but they also have a butcher service that we were all impressed with extremely clean and efficient


----------



## Martian

by domestic , I mean farm pigs ant russian, not wild or anything like it just a pig. they do keep kill and butcher apart, I don't remember anything anymore, but I think mine was about $600 for the hunt and wrapped meat. Before we went , I went to you tube to see about butchering it myself, as I do all my deer, but seen to many conflicting ways on how to do it, so , i passed. But this is the pink pig, the dark w/ spots pig , the oreo (black /white/ black pig) . any pig you would find at a farm. we had 9 people there, so we stayed the night in the lodge, and they threw in a hog roast free. One of our guys could not bring himself to shoot one. It is not hunting


----------



## Teachmetohunt

Martian said:


> by domestic , I mean farm pigs ant russian, not wild or anything like it just a pig. they do keep kill and butcher apart, I don't remember anything anymore, but I think mine was about $600 for the hunt and wrapped meat. Before we went , I went to you tube to see about butchering it myself, as I do all my deer, but seen to many conflicting ways on how to do it, so , i passed. But this is the pink pig, the dark w/ spots pig , the oreo (black /white/ black pig) . any pig you would find at a farm. we had 9 people there, so we stayed the night in the lodge, and they threw in a hog roast free. One of our guys could not bring himself to shoot one. It is not hunting


Thank you for the info, I was trying to justify staying in michigan for a hog hunt, but my best friend lives in georgia, he does not hunt but he said everyone he works with hunts and all I have to do is come down there. I figured it would cost around 700, for me to drove down there, have to break it up over 2 days because I have a back condition and can not be in a car longer than 6 hrs. Then the cost of coolers and to get it processed.


----------



## Martian

yeah, although we had fun we could have killed the pig with a bat


----------



## Teachmetohunt

Martian said:


> yeah, although we had fun we could have killed the pig with a bat


I dont think I would be able to kill a domestic hog with a crossbow where it is not fair chase. Thanks again for the info


----------

